# Mehrfachsteckdosen ineinander stecken?



## turbosnake (22. Juni 2013)

Moin,
ich habe es aktuelle so gelöst das ich hier 2 Mehrfachsteckdosen hintereinander stecken haben, bis jetzt klappt das ohne Probleme, auch wenn ich dem Aufbau nicht ganz traue. Dazu kommt das sie recht billig sind.

Ich will das jetzt anders lösen, das würde dann so aussehen: Verlängerungskabel, ist ein ziemlich altes Stück das hier noch rumlag sehe ich aber als recht unkritisch an. Ich muss es benutzen da beide Steckdosen auf der anderen Seite des Zimmers liegen.
Darein kommt dann der erste Mehrfachstecker, für PC, Drucker und PC Lautsprecher. Das ist der Punkt bis zu dem ich gar keine bedenken habe.
Dahinter würde die nächste kommen, darein würden dann TV, DVB-S Receiver, CD Player, AMP, PS3, Xbox 360 und ein Modul zur Bassentzerrung (dazu wird in Zukunft noch mehr kommen) kommen. Das ist der Punkte wo ich mir dann wirklich Sorgen um die Konstruktion mache und es für nicht 100% sicher halte.

Die andere Steckdose kann ich auch nicht einfach rüberziehen, da ich diese am Bett für Licht und auch für Ladekabel zB fürs Handy brauche.

Wie soll ich jetzt also vorgehen?


----------



## Combi (22. Juni 2013)

hi,ich hab ne 10er leiste mit schutzschaltung.daran hängt mein pc und etliche externe hdd´s.
ausserdem hängt daran ne lange 3er-leiste bis in die ecke.
an der hängt auch die gleiche 10er-leiste mit schutzschaltung.da hängt der pc meiner perle dran,telefon,ab,und mehrere externe hdd´s.ausserdem,modem(unity) und router.
bisher nie probs gehabt,läuft super.
ist leider auch die einzige steckdose in unserem pc-zimmer...


----------



## PunkButcher (22. Juni 2013)

Auf den Verteilern sollte irgendwo eine Angabe zur maximalen Leistung (kurzfristig und auf dauer) angegeben sein, z.B. 2500W. Wenn du mit deinen Verbrauchern da nicht drüber kommst solltest kein Problem haben, da würde ich eher einem alten Kabel (ich denke hier an ein 20 Jahre altes Kabel, das unter Umständen auch noch spröde ist) nicht mehr trauen. Wenn du eine zweite Mehrfachsteckdose zur ersten mit einsteckst, muss die erste eben die Leistung von der zweiten plus alles was direkt eingesteckt ist übertragen.
Im Zweifelsfall kannst du auch schauen ob das Kabel selber warm wird, wobei da wohl eher die Sicherung rausfliegen wird 16A -> 3680W, u.U. sind deine Steckdosen auch nur mit 8A abgesichert -> 1840W. Die Mehrfachleisten machen da eher selten Probleme, Außnahme sind Kabeltrommeln, die aufgerollt sind.
Im Zweifelsfall addierst einfach sämtliche angegebenen Maximalleistungen der Geräte.


----------



## stone-cold (3. Juli 2013)

Um ganz sicher zu gehen kannst du ja auch einen FI-Schutzdose vorschalten. Ist bei mir so auch so aufgebaut und da hängt zum PC, 2 Monitore, großer Wasserkühlung, diverse kleinstgeräte (Radio, UHR, Switch, USB-HUN, usw) und eine Klimaanlage dran.


----------



## joasas (9. Juli 2013)

stone-cold schrieb:


> Um ganz sicher zu gehen kannst du ja auch einen FI-Schutzdose vorschalten.


 
Nur dumm dass Personenschutz rein gar nichts mit Leitungsschutz zu tun hat. Ja, der FI würde tatsächlich auslösen sofern du eine Differenz von 30mA hast, aber das nützt bei einem Kurzschluss rein gar nichts, denn hier hast du keine Differenz. 

Zudem sind bei heutigen Hausinstallationen sowieso so gut wie immer Fehlerstromschutzschalter verbaut.

Hier geht es schlichtweg darum dass der Kurzschlussstrom im Fehlerfall nicht hoch genug ist aufgrund von Widerständen und somit der Kurzschlussstromauslöser nicht im Fehlerfall rechtzeitig auslösen kann. 

Mit Personenschutz hat das nichts zu tun, wenn auch billige Steckdosenleisten so hohe Übergangswiderstände haben dass diese bei einer Kaskadierung mit energieintensiven Verbrauchern ala Klimaanlage in der Regel recht heiß werden und zum Teil schmelzen können.


----------



## shadie (9. Juli 2013)

Lol FI-Schutz hat damit nix zu tun den setzt du dafür ein, wenn du mal in die Dose fasst, dass dann schnell der Strom abgestellt wird  (grob erklärt)

Generell sollte dein Aufbau kein Problem dar stellen.
Die Steckdosen sind sicherlich reichlich abgesichert (16A ist hier meistens üblich).

Wie dick ist denn das Verlängerungskabel?
Und bitte bitte falls du eine Kabeltrommel verwenden solltest, rolle diese zu 100% ab.
Die neigen im Aufgewickelten Zustand zu schelzen


----------



## acidburn1811 (18. Juli 2013)

ich würde dir empfehlen eine andere lösung zu suchen wzb.ein mehrfach stecker mit mehr anschluss möglichkeiten & Überspannungschutzt sollte es zum brand kommen
wird´s sehr teuer und Versicherungtechnisch wird´s sicher probleme geben da es warscheinlich als grobe fahrlässigkeit eingestuft wird 

solltest mal bei deiner Versicherung nachfragen wie es da ausschaut.

gruß


----------



## Johnnii360 (20. Juli 2013)

@turbosnake: Deine beschriebene Vorgehensweise ist einwandfrei. Allerdings solltest Du dann schon ein technisch einwandfreies Verlängerungskabel verwenden, mit einem Aderndurchschnitt von 2,5 mm². Achte auch darauf, dass das Kabel VDE geprüft ist und kein billiger Chinaschund ist. An die Verlängerung würde ich dann optimalerweise nur eine Mehrfachsteckleiste anschließen. Ich z.B. habe eine von Brennstuhl mit Überspannungsschutz und großen Abständen zwischen den einzelnen Steckdosen - hier kannst Du einen kleinen Blog von mir darüber lesen.

Das Gebrabbel über den Leitungsschutz und Fehlerstrom ist unbegründet, lass Dich da nicht so ins Boxhorn jagen. Allerdings ist es IMMER besser wenn zwischen Geräten und Energiequelle so wenig "Kupplungen" wie möglich sind. Trotzdem werden sowohl Leitungsschutzschalter und Fehlerstromschutzschalter ohne weiteres auslösen. Ist nämlich scheißegal ob Du Dir da nun auf der anderen Seite selber eine Aufputzsteckdose mit einer NYM 3x2,5 Leitung legst oder ein Verlängerungskabel verwendest.


----------



## o0Julia0o (8. Dezember 2019)

Man darf ja nicht mehrere Mehrwegsteckdosen ineinander stecken. Sondern jede Mehrfachsteckdose in die Steckdose an der Wand. Warum? Die Steckdosen an der Wand sind ja auch alle mit einem Kabel verbunden, welches zum Stromkasten geht. Erst recht, wenn es 2 Wandsteckdosen direkt nebeneinander sind.



Johnnii360 schrieb:


> Ist nämlich scheißegal ob Du Dir da nun auf der anderen Seite selber eine Aufputzsteckdose mit einer NYM 3x2,5 Leitung legst oder ein Verlängerungskabel verwendest.


Naja. Er hat ja Merhfachsteckdose in Mehrfachsteckdose & an beiden Geräte. Das ist ja ein Unterschied zu Verlängerungskabel 2,5mm² zu Mehrfachsteckdose wo Geräte drinstecken.


----------



## Viking30k (13. Dezember 2019)

Oder man kauft sich ein sogenanntes GST18 Steckdosen System von Bachmann das sind einzelne Steckdosen leisten die man einfach mit Kabeln verbindet 

Da kann man alles bauen damit 

Mit FI schutz 

Mit Master Slave Funktion 

Mit Überspannungsschutz

Mit Ein und  aus Schalter 

Einfach alles geht damit 

Ich habe es am PC und bei meinem Heimkino System und bin extrem begeistert


----------

